# Cityside/Finglas



## annasandra (28 Feb 2005)

Hi,

I am considering buying a house in the Cityside development off Jamestown Road in Finglas and I am curious to the area. Does anyone have experience from this development or the area in general?

I am hearing conflicting reports about Finglas - some people I've talked to say it's not the place where you go for a drink etc. I suppose parts of Finglas are better/worse than others. 

Any views on this subject are greatly appreciated!


----------



## purple (28 Feb 2005)

I work in the area and wouldn't recommend it. If there is any softening in the market then this is the sort of area that would suffer. Have you looked in Glasnevin?


----------



## annasandra (28 Feb 2005)

Hi purple,
thanks for your input. Yes, Glasnevin is lovely and I could definitely see myself living there. However, it's also a good bit more expensive than Finglas (for a reason I suppose). 

You say this area would suffer from a dip in the market - is there anything that makes it a worse area than Phibsboro or Cabra other than it being a bit more out of town? My thought was that an area like Finglas, being inside the M50, would be 'safer' that other areas in the same price bracket such as Blanchardstown?


----------



## purple (1 Mar 2005)

I lived in the Blanchardstown area and liked it a lot but I agree that the Finglas area could do better in a slowdown or crash as it is an older area with a lot of extended families living there. That said Cabra and Glasnevin are older more settled areas and are nearer town.
It's all about location, as they say.


----------



## speirbhean (2 Mar 2005)

*finglas*

I lived in Finglas for a while and while there are some lovely houses and lovely people there, I decided to sell. The village can get very rough at night - most of Finglas East is in fact very settled and nice, but the village seems to attract a rough crowd which can be intimidating. I could have held onto my property when I moved but I decided not to because I think that if rents fall/level off then somewhere like Finglas will be the first to go. I think the cityside development is lovely but again you have to factor in living in the village. There is a huge redevelopment planned but nothing has happened in the last few years - all the attention seems to be going to Ballymun, unfortunately. No disrespect to Finglas!! But as an investor, I would't recommend it. I think Phibsboro would be a fabulous buy, with the redevelopment of Mountjoy planned, this areas is going to rocket up.


----------



## onekeano (4 Mar 2005)

*Re: finglas*

Looked at Cityside a few weeks ago and thought there properties were fairly good value - liked the duplexes. I was amused at the name until someone pointed out that it was meaning beside the city but on the cityside of the M50 - these developers are some chancers. 

I wasn't really interested in buying but one thing that struck me was that the development is potentially huge and even thought I asked 3 of the agents their how many units were there in total none of them could give me the answer - not a good sign.

It has access to the M50 alright - that's fine if you work shift but if you work office hours that's no benefit. Overall it would be a no from me. I think Phibsboro or even Cabra would win on the easy access to the city.

PS. there a very good Chinese in the village "the Hoi Wun".

Roy


----------

